# Farm Animals



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

I have lots of dogs . I could get some of the cows if you wanted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Oooh, I've never tried cattle before.


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Send me a pm with your email addy? I'm on dial up with my home computer and it takes too long ! I will get you some pics today or tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Fancy a few goats? ;D

Knucklehead









Montana




















and a potbellied pig, ofcourse! Meet Pickles 



















Mr. Incredible the miniature bull calf









Jacket, miniature bull calf


















Brandi- charoley (sp?) heifer









Shiloh- sheltie male









These may not be at other ranches, but these are the spring babies at OUR ranch!









Turkey chick- two hours old









Peacock chick, 1 hour old (once again, only at our ranch xD)


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

our longhorn bull and 2 charlet heifers








Liberty and Rebel my heifer and bull calves born in october 









liberty









rebel and his crazy a** aunty noel


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll attach a few of my goat and I think you'll have a lot of fun with one of the pictures of my calf!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Creampuff, I can't wait to see what you come up with! you got some really neat material to work from.


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

This is my old Goat Tigger, I sold him. He was a yearling in this picture if you would like more goats, dogs or chickens I can dig some up for you.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my! What lovely critters. So much better than none of them are mine, makes them even more adorable!


----------



## PaintCowgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's my Mini Beltie Bull
A watoosie
a hairy girl
a couple minute old calf


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

WOAH PAINT.

I would NOT want to be on the bad side of those horns.. thats amazing, never seen anything like it!!!! I'm surprised he doesn't get tired holding them up all day!


----------



## PaintCowgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

DuffyDuck said:


> WOAH PAINT.
> 
> I would NOT want to be on the bad side of those horns.. thats amazing, never seen anything like it!!!! I'm surprised he doesn't get tired holding them up all day!


 
hes just roaming the house yard in that pic, he is a sweetheart, he just forgets he has em and swings around to say hi and knocks ya out!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

PaintCowgirl said:


> hes just roaming the house yard in that pic, he is a sweetheart, he just forgets he has em and swings around to say hi and knocks ya out!


Haha, I'd be ducking all the time... they're mahoosive... -gulp- good job he is a sweetie :lol:

Do you raise them, or just have the one?


----------



## PaintCowgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

DuffyDuck said:


> Haha, I'd be ducking all the time... they're mahoosive... -gulp- good job he is a sweetie :lol:
> 
> Do you raise them, or just have the one?


 
he isn't mine (check out the price of one one day :-o). we buy bulls off the guy and i always make a point to go see him. he has 3 of them. he says he gets regular offers from people wanting to mount his horns. thats why he wont sell em, even if i could afford em. i have a pretty eclectic "herd" aside from our 300 head of angus, so maybe one day i'll add one to my "herd".


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

PaintCowgirl said:


> he isn't mine (check out the price of one one day :-o). we buy bulls off the guy and i always make a point to go see him. he has 3 of them. he says he gets regular offers from people wanting to mount his horns. thats why he wont sell em, even if i could afford em. i have a pretty eclectic "herd" aside from our 300 head of angus, so maybe one day i'll add one to my "herd".


 
My tea ended up on my keyboard 6000!! THATS MORE THAN MY HORSE :lol: at least I can ride my horse haha.. WOW thats all I can say.. they're beautiful though.

Angus... love 'em.. big, ginger, hairy. I was driving back from the yard the other day and as its winter, all the trees are bare... someone has two in their backgardern.. tis a big backgarden mind you!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

*WANTS*











I love Belties


----------



## PaintCowgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> *WANTS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His name is Oreo (ya wonder where i got that) Thats my baby right there! he is 20month old registered mini bull. he is a blast and has such a character. he actually loads better in the trailer than my horses and leads better than some of my horses. he is a pocket pet, so is his full blood angus gf (she likes shorter guys aparently). i am going to get some mini beltie heifers this spring and breed him. =) right now its below freezing most days and he has the thickest curliest hair you've ever seen, i even had to put a bigger halter on him it has gotten so afro-ish.


----------



## PaintCowgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

DuffyDuck said:


> My tea ended up on my keyboard 6000!! THATS MORE THAN MY HORSE :lol: at least I can ride my horse haha.. WOW thats all I can say.. they're beautiful though.
> 
> Angus... love 'em.. big, ginger, hairy. I was driving back from the yard the other day and as its winter, all the trees are bare... someone has two in their backgardern.. tis a big backgarden mind you!


 
yep!! they are ridiculous and hard to find. this guy has 2 steers and a cow. they are all yard animals, literally, come down the driveway and get out and that what greets ya (i have dogs, but hey to each his own)


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

The "hairy one" is a scottish highland cow... I LOVE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaintCowgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

Almond Joy said:


> The "hairy one" is a scottish highland cow... I LOVE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yep she just had a baby from a Angus bull. her name is Petunia. 

~bernie


----------

